# Stupidist thing you have done in the woods...



## letsgohuntin (Oct 9, 2005)

I was thinking about the "wierdest thing you have found in the woods" thread and thought I'd branch off of that...

What is the dumbest or most stupid thing you have ever done in the woods... 
Something you look back on and say "man, why did I do that!" ...


I'll start. I guess my dumbest thing was last season. I killed a rattlesnake with a machete.That means I was less than 3ft from the snake! I guess thats why they say most people get bitten while trying to kill a snake, doing stupid stuff like that         I won't do that again!

My most common stupidity is that I constantly use my climber without my safety harness... knowing good and well the chances I am taking.


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Oct 9, 2005)

I wore a pair of white hi-top tennis shoes while bow hunting. Seems I forgot to put on my hunting boots.


----------



## Thunder Head (Oct 9, 2005)

Even though i was saying to myself i that knife slips you are going to cut yourself. I kept right own sawing on this big vine. Knife slipped cut my thumb open to the bone. On top of that i was standing up in a ladder stand. 
 Even better, if you cut your arm  off i can sew it back on without even flinching. If i start bleeding sombody had better get behind me, cause i am going down!
 So after i passed out sitting in a ladder stand, I still had to walk 3/4 mile back to the house. Of course no one was home.
 The things you do when you are young,dumb and bullet proof!!!!


----------



## Alan in GA (Oct 9, 2005)

*I have,,,,,*

forgotten to take  at least 'some' toilet paper. Bottom half of that particular T shirt is gone. One T shirt will do 2 'jobs'.

Get into tree stand in early Archery season in Treutlen county which is FULL of mosquitoes. Drop my 'bug hat',,I'm already sweating,,,spend 20 minutes with parachute [green] cord I used to bring up bow or gun, with a crooked stick tied to end,,,finally snag hat and bring it up,,,probaby already have 20 mosquitoe bites on my big head.

will think of some more,,,oH!!,,how about this: see a really BIG BUCK,,,,and then tell the guys in camp about it. Funny how much closer their stands come to mine.

Used to fish Factory Shoals before the State Park was even built there. Had to 'go' #2. Waded to island, did job,then found out that OTHER plants are poisonous as well as Poison Ivy.....think it must have been Poison OAK?!
Did the shimmy in my truck seat for a week or more. CAn you drive and scratch without removing your hands from the steering wheel?

Alan in GA


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Oct 9, 2005)

*Opps*

When I was a young hunter out deer hunting, one of Dad’s friends had an accident.  He was participating in the soil enrichment program (taking a BM) on a steep slope.  As he was putting his insulated coveralls back on, his feet got tangled up, he slipped and fell into his pile you know what.  Boy did he stink.


----------



## Alan in GA (Oct 9, 2005)

*oh my.....*



			
				Fishin & Hunting said:
			
		

> When I was a hung hunter out deer hunting, one of Dad’s friends had an accident.  He was participating in the soil enrichment program (taking a BM) on a steep slope.  As he was putting his insulated coveralls back on, his feet got tangled up, he slipped and fell into his pile you know what.  Boy did he stink.



It's especially hard to keep 'straps' from overalls clean!!!
I've also "dead centered" with my wallet falling out of rear pocket.

eeeewh.


----------



## woody777 (Oct 9, 2005)

Easy.

Was about twn feet up a tree when I realized the bottom climber section was going to be too loose when I got way up, so I decided to correct. I sat in the upper and pulled the pin that holds the lower cable. 
Any one care to guess what happens next?


----------



## Armyhunter17 (Oct 9, 2005)

*dumb thing*

I didn't do this but a friend of mine did...it was a cold, cold morning about 20 degrees and me and 2 other guys were hunting.  Well me and one guy decided it was way too cold for this GA boy and got out.  The other guy stayed in the stand and my other buddy snuck up behind him and started grunting.  The guy hunting about fell out of his stand trying to see what was behind him, but the sun was in his eyes and all he could see was "a deer's tail wagging" (what it was is my buddy waving his orange hat him to idenify himself).  As he is starting to raise his rifle my other buddy yells at him "HEY!!!!"  Close call.  Needless to say 2 way radios are now carried at all times buy us.


----------



## SCPO (Oct 9, 2005)

was putting in a strongbuilt 15' ladder stand and got in a hurry and didn't put middle brace from stand to tree. as i was at top trying to hook it to tree , stand bowed in middle and broke. i was headed to ground face first. i squeezed pine tree as hard as i could to try and slow my descent. had some very bad pine burns to arms and face and a sore hip but could have been worst.


----------



## Crosshair (Oct 9, 2005)

Drove 4 hrs to my campsite and forgot the tentpoles.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Oct 9, 2005)

Probably not the most stupid thing iv'e done, but I would have to say,, shooting does too far back in the woods when i'm the only one at camp   Every year I say to myself.. never again. Guess what


----------



## Robk (Oct 9, 2005)

shot a nearly 300 pound pig on fort stewart.....way back in a swamp...took me nearly 3 hours to drag that big toebig toebig toebig toe pig close enough to a road to get my truck to it


----------



## kudzumotorsports (Oct 9, 2005)

locked my keys in my truck , with my rifle.duh?!


----------



## Todd E (Oct 9, 2005)

Used to hunt out of a loc-on in a pine 50' up looking out over a cut. Time came to remove it. Up the steps, out onto stand platform.....w/o harness. Loc was on far side, so had to be on platform to unlock. Inserted key, unlocked lock and it quickly popped out of chain due to pressure. Seems I had forgotten that there was no coupler on the chain and I used just the lock to secure to tree. All that saved me was God's hand. I had driven two fence staples on both sides to hold chain in place so I could lock it when I placed it. That was so stupid on my part to not look over situation as I was removing stand. I looked like a person in a car tetering on a guard rail over a bridge trying to get my arms wrapped around that tree and feet back on screw-in steps.  I do use a safety belt and my hooks to place non-climbing tree stands, now.


----------



## short stop (Oct 10, 2005)

left my clip  with  all 4 bullets plus my 1  etra layin on the dash ---how I didnt relize  i forgot  to load  my rifle is beyond me --but I sat  on  white oaks all morning . The buck I hunted all season ,and only caught glimpes of decided to walk around me in  30 yrd cicle feeding , SNAP ,SNAP ,-----   IDIOT


----------



## TJay (Oct 10, 2005)

Ah yes, that is a familiar trail.  Climb to the prescribed height, pull your rifle up (no round in the chamber for safety's sake).  Forget to put round in the chamber (for stupidity's sake) SNAP.


----------



## Mauiboy (Oct 10, 2005)

Probably, forgeting to mark the trail on the way out after scouting in the afternoon so I could find the spot the next morning in the dark. Needless to say, tried to find the trail the next morning, couldn't, walked in anyway, got turned around, climbed the nearest tree, did not see a single deer and to top it off, got lost trying to get out.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Oct 10, 2005)

It's around 1983 and I'm 15' up an old spiked oak. "That old limb is at least 4" in diameter, it will hold me". NOT!

When the limb broke I was falling towards the 10" spikes that were driven into the tree  

So I pushed myself away from the tree  

Into mid air  

Landed on my back  

Across a downed pine  

Oh yea, my rifle is straped across my back and between me and the limb  

Laid there for a second trying to recall what had just happened. Other than a broken scope and some bad bruises I was OK, but I was VERY lucky!


----------



## huntfish (Oct 10, 2005)

*Forgot my Tags*

Drove to Colorado and forgot my tags.  Had to have my wife Fed Ex them to a convience store so I could pick them up the following morning.


----------



## RThomas (Oct 10, 2005)

Last season, I rifle hunted for the first time in about 8 years.  I'm camped about 45 minutes away from the land I'm going to hunt.  I wake up early on opening day of rifle season.  Get everything loaded.  I check and recheck to make sure I have everything in the truck.  I drive 45 minutes to the land. As I'm sitting in the truck waiting for a few minutes, I realized I've left the rifle back at camp.   
I've never been so mad at myself.  Drive like mad all the way back to camp. Grab the rifle and head back to the land.  By this time the sun is up.  Never saw one deer.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 10, 2005)

I hate to tell this on myself, but some of you have already taken the lead here.  

1982 Archery season, Taliaferro County, afternoon hunt, me and my Baker Falling (not climbing) stand.   Gettin' good already isn't it?    Keep reading, I'm gettin' to the stupid part.

Three of us at camp and just before we left to go to our stands, we made sure we understood that if either of us needed help we were to fire off three rounds from our revolvers, you know, the 3 shot emergency signal everyone knows about. Yes, we carried pistols with us.

I get to my tree and put the Baker on it. I go up about 12 feet and there is a limb I ned to get my hand climber by to get just a couple of feet higher. I knew I would not need to get the bottom above the limb and not having a saw with me I decided to just unlose the bar on the climber and move it above the limb while standing on the bottom. I made sure the bottom was secure and went about executing this brilliant idea.   All was going well until I dropped the wing nut as I was trying resecure the bar above the limb.   Hmmmmmm, I thought, now what? That's when I really started feeling my smarts. I discovered the bar on the climber would hold on the bolt without the wingnut as long as there was tension on it. Heck, I wasn't stupid or nothin' so I tested it a couple of times just to be sure and sure nuff, it held great. OK, Now for two more feet of ascent, here goes. Suddenly I am falling backwards holding on to a climber that's as loose as a drunk goose and thinking, OH MY GOD, MY FEET ARE STRAPPED IN!!! Crazy, wasn't thinking about my head or body hitting the ground, just my ankles. Fortunately, the feet straps were not that strong and my feet broke free easily allowing me to plummet to earth in what must have been at least an Olympic score of 9 for a backwards dive.

I landed on my head and my body folded up like a billfold, rather quickly I might add. Just as quickly it unfolded and I vividly recall rejoicing that my feet were kicking as I scooted around on my back in the pinestraw gasping for a breath of air. Began to wonder if I was ever gonna get that air. Man, I was hurtin' for air and couldn't get it. All I could do was make some awful groaning noises I hope I never duplicate again. As God would have it, I did finally manage to breathe again, and after several breaths I just laid there evaluating my health. I reached for my revolver and fire three shots, waited and fired the remaining three. Wasn't long until my good friend Jimmy came to my side. My other friend Dudley never showed and said even though he heard the shots he figured it was someone just shootin' for fun.  

A trip to the E.R. in Greensboro revealed no broken bones. A trip back to camp revealed I had alot of embarrassing explaing to do.   I was so sore the next day I could barely get up to walk.


----------



## dixie (Oct 10, 2005)

Many things, but one that really stands out, I had to "relieve" myself one morning, got down, found a place and was taking care of business, with my rifle JUST out of reach, a huge doe walked within rock throwning distance of me and all I could do was sit there.


----------



## Harvester (Oct 10, 2005)

During a huricane last year my hunting land was getting soaked for at least 24 hours and a band of rain was about to clear the area.  I got there just in time for the rain to stop and the deer to move.  The rain did stop but those winds didnt.  That small tree with my climber and I swayed too far and the stand shifted about 110 degrees and I dropped the bow and the momentum took me with it.  No harness.  I'm on the ground and the stand stayed up in the tree .  I got the nearest climber and put it on the same tree to get the stand down and the wind slowed.  I decided to stay again.......... The wind came back...........I went sailing again.  


On a deer drive 2 years ago with our eldest son, a deer came by us,  I pulled the trigger.............Click.  Forgot to load


----------



## MSU bowhunter (Oct 10, 2005)

Harvester said:
			
		

> During a huricane last year my hunting land was getting soaked for at least 24 hours and a band of rain was about to clear the area.  I got there just in time for the rain to stop and the deer to move.  The rain did stop but those winds didnt.  That small tree with my climber and I swayed too far and the stand shifted about 110 degrees and I dropped the bow and the momentum took me with it.  No harness.  I'm on the ground and the stand stayed up in the tree .  I got the nearest climber and put it on the same tree to get the stand down and the wind slowed.  I decided to stay again.......... The wind came back...........I went sailing again.



That is pretty funny, glad you weren't hurt.


----------



## MSU bowhunter (Oct 10, 2005)

I have to say that the dumbest thing I ever did was to have my finger in the triger guard while sitting on a drive (I was about 12).  I went to stand up and the rifle fired...the safety had been bumped off.  I missed shooting my foot by about 4-5 inches.


----------



## Trizey (Oct 10, 2005)

Al and Harvester take the lead with their stories


----------



## Razorback (Oct 10, 2005)

Man ya'll make me look like Einstein when I forgot to tie my rope to my rifle after climbing up 45' up a tree.

So far thats the worst but the year is still young.

Razor


----------



## DYI hunting (Oct 10, 2005)

Drove 45 miles to the club for opening morning only to realize I didn't pack any bullets.


----------



## holadude (Oct 10, 2005)

*Hunting in circles*

Here's a story about a buddy of mine.  I have a little better sense of direction than he does.  Here goes...
We got to a ridge where I had shot a buck the year before.  He knew the spot good because we had hunted it together that year, and he helped me drag the buck out.  well, we got to the parking spot and I headed in a different direction.  He was going to hunt the spot where I got my buck.  All he had to do is walk straight back the ridge for 200 yards and then turn left and go about 50 yards more.  Somehow he ended up going over the ridge to the right instead and came across a logging road that was "never there before"(It was the road we drove in on).  He get's a little confused and wanders around a bit.  finally he thinks he's in the right place and climbs a tree.  Once it gets light, he looks off to his right and sees a vehicle parked in his shooting lane less than 10 yards away!  It the vehicle that we drove in with!! 
Later that day, We were scouting for an evening area to hunt when we saw a BIG BUCK on a hillside about 150 yards away.  This was one of those bucks that you'd see on OLN!  I decided to try to stalk it.  I got going while my buddy stayed at the truck.  I was about 40 yards from the buck when I heard the LOUDEST grunt call I have ever heard come from the truck  .  He would have been better off honking the horn.  That buck boogied out of there like lightning  .  I lowered my head and came to the truck, and he said to me, "Too bad they busted you!  I tried to call them in closer for you, but they must have caught your wind."  I wanted to punch him.    
He's a good guy that needs a little lesson in stealth!


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Oct 10, 2005)

Happened to me back in the mid-80's at Piedmont NWR. I had a climber that I took to the woods in the dark to hunt with. On the way to the tree lost the wing nut to the climber portion of my stand. Being the genius that I am I decided I would climb the tree without the top portion of the stand by bear hugging the tree trunk. Worked great going up but when I decided to descend had the misfortune of losing my grip on the tree and riding my platform all the way to the ground (about 20 ft)!! The only think that prevented me from serious injury was the diameter of the tree getting wider at the base of the tree. This stopped me short of hitting the ground by about 2 ft. What an experience. Was amazing I was not seriously injured.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Oct 10, 2005)

Got up at dark thirty to drive to the lease one morning. Got about fifteen minutes down the road and realized I had left my wallet along with my license at home. I was thirty minutes late that morning and my wife did not appreciate the phone call to disarm the alarm.


----------



## Jorge (Oct 10, 2005)

Mine all revolve around leaving something vitally important at home. Usually it is my boots. Once I wanted to duck hunt the final afternoon of duck season. I left the office in time to hunt the last few hours before sundown and while changing clothes at my truck I realized I forgot my waders and had to walk down to the swamp in a pair of Cole Hahn loafers. They were in rough shape by the time I got out but not nearly as bad as if I had connected with some ducks.

I have managed to forget my turkey gun once (had to have my wife meet me half way with it), forgot my rifle once one opening weekend but remembered my bow for the Friday hunt and had to hunt with it all weekend, and forgot my bow two weeks ago but remembered before I got too far down the road.


----------



## SADDADDY (Oct 10, 2005)

locked my doors and set my alarm to the truck and forgot to tell my pops, the back window was open so he climbed in and un-locked the door so he could get in  

I was about 1/4 mile away 20' up a tree and all I could hear was my alarm going off  

I finally got back to the truck about 15mins later but the alarm stopped before I got back, my pops took the battery out cause he couldn't stand it anymore  

needless to say about half the club members came in that afternoon asking who was the idiot that set they car alarm off


----------



## Al33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Jorge said:
			
		

> Mine all revolve around leaving something vitally important at home. Usually it is my boots. Once I wanted to duck hunt the final afternoon of duck season. I left the office in time to hunt the last few hours before sundown and while changing clothes at my truck I realized I forgot my waders and had to walk down to the swamp in a pair of Cole Hahn loafers. They were in rough shape by the time I got out but not nearly as bad as if I had connected with some ducks.
> 
> I have managed to forget my turkey gun once (had to have my wife meet me half way with it), forgot my rifle once one opening weekend but remembered my bow for the Friday hunt and had to hunt with it all weekend, and forgot my bow two weeks ago but remembered before I got too far down the road.



 Dang Jorge, is there anything you forgot to tell about you forgetting something?    Duck hunting in your Cole Hahn loafers, now that's a hoot.


----------



## Randy (Oct 10, 2005)

I have never down anything stupid but......

One of my members did break off the key in the gate lock this weekend with us locked in.  I finally convienced him that if he did not find a way to get us out that he would have to sleep with me in the Tahoe.  He got us out.


Another one of my members once got in a craping contest with a turkey.  He lost.


----------



## Bowhunterga (Oct 10, 2005)

Ok, here is mine. This took place about 15 years ago when I lived in North Carolina. I am originally from a small town in extreme north central NC, only about 15 minutes from the Virginaia line. Now most winters are moderately cold but you can always count on at least 1 bitter cold snap before the season ends. Well this particular year it had turned off cold about mid December. My brother was on a 96 hour leave from the Marine Corps and wanted to go hunting with me. When we left the house that morning the thermometer outside the kitchen window read "1". 

We drove to the farm we were going to hunt and I told my brother to hunt my stand and I would just go sit on the powerlines and see what came by. Well about daybreak I see a couple fat does sneaking across at about 250 yrds and I figure what the heck, get a doe and go somewhere where there is a warm fire. Now I am half sitting, half lying down in a depression on this gas line and when I go to shoulder my rifle I realyze that this is almost impossible due to my position and the only way to remedy this would require some major movement on my part. After a few seconds of fidgeting I, in my infinite wisdom, decide I can use the ground as a butt-stop for the rifle and just lean on the comb of the stock to aim. I had a steady rest, flipped off the safety and squeezed the trigger. 

Later, when I woke up, I was covered with blood, my glasses were broken in half at the nose piece, I had a most wonderful gash across the bridgeof my nose and could only breath through my mouth from the swelling. Seems my 30/06 had skipped right off that frozen earth and the scope and familarized itself with my nose pretty darn quick. Luckily it was soo cold I felt little pain so I decided to go pick up the blood trail and retrieve my doe. 

Well the only blood trail that could be found was my own, so, I walked to my brother's stand and he, having heard my shot, just about fell from the tree thinking I had blown my own head off due to all the blood on my clothes and the full beard I wore at the time. A broken nose and 8 stitches later I became a bit wiser. I can assure you. I will never fire a rifle without it being set against my shoulder ever again.


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Oct 10, 2005)

I was climbing down out of a tree with my climbing stand on Charlie Elliott last year during Archery season and the bottom part of my climber slipped off my feet....not a big deal just reach down and pull the strap that connects it with the top piece. Problem was i lost my balance while I was sitting on the top part of my stand and then over compensated and started falling backwards, one of my legs got caught under the side bar on the climber, hurt like all get out, good thing was I was wearing my safety harness, tried several times pulling myself back up by the harness, even yelled for help a couple of times, then finally figured out there was no one close so I tried one last time to pull myself up and finally got up. Made sure I held on with one hand while I was pulling the bottom part up..... that was pretty scary, I was about 20' up in the tree....

Needless to say I don't particulary care to hunt out of climbers anymore....

DB BB


----------



## Rebel 3 (Oct 10, 2005)

A few years ago I decided to go bow hunting at the Dawson Forest.  I took every precuation.  I wrote specific directions to were my truck would be and where I would be hunting.  I brought my safety strap and everything went fine.  After the hunt I went back to the truck and decided to do a little scouting on the other side of the road.  Well I find and narrow strip of hardwoods that ran thourgh a pine thicket with several good sized rubs.  I found the perfect tree.  The only problem was there was a small bushy tree next to my tree that would block my view.  I decided to climb this tree that was about 25 ft up.  Well I looked to make sure no rocks were below the tree and I started climbing.  I got to where my feet were about 12 feet up and "CRACK".  I was thrown to the ground and landed on my side.  After catching my breath I decided to move and felt a sharp pain in my side.  I decided to keep scouting, knowing I broke atleast one rib.  After about 30 minutes it started swelling bad and hurting.  I got back to the truck and drove about 1 1/2 hours to my doctor.  I had two ribs that were completly broken in half.  Later that week I realized I could still draw back my bow.  I hobbled back into the woods the next weekend and hunted out of a ground blind.


----------



## RJY66 (Oct 10, 2005)

Once I forgot to secure the foot climber part of my stand to the upper part.  I climb way up in a pine with almost no taper to it, so when I get finished climbing and get the climbing aid off my feet, it goes straight down to the ground.  I use a rope to pull my gun and pack up into the stand, so after a lot of trial and error and a wasted morning, I finally am able to use the rope to fish the climber back up where I can get down. There were a lot of weeds at the base of the tree and just enough breeze was blowing that I really had a hard time doing so.   I always double check to see if I have the thing strapped on now


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 10, 2005)

I was bored to tears one morning on a riverbottom in Jasper county years ago.  I grabbed a peice of cane, pulled out the Buck knife and proceeded to make a whistle.................................................................................... outta my index finger and thumb. 

I'm not sure what was more embarassing, letting everyone in camp know about it upon my arrival, or the guy that walked in 10 minutes later saying "boy, someone poppped one and I mean good!  Followed his bloodtrail out that loggin' road to the gravel pile"......


----------



## willhunt (Oct 10, 2005)

*Here's Mine...*

About 30 years ago (when I was much younger, stronger and stupider) I had access to the Berry WMA by crossing some private land and wading a creek.  This one time it had rained about two days and the creek was really up.  I found a downed tree and used it as a bridge to get across.

As luck would have it, I shot a young 4 pointer right after daylight.  I dragged him back to the "bridge" and then tried to decide how to get him across.  He only dressed about 80 lbs. so with my youthful wisdom, figured I could just carry him across.  

As y'all all know a dead deer, even a small one, is pretty hard to carry but I got about half way across before my luck ran out.  His hindquarters started shifting and next thing I knew we were both in the creek.  I landed on my feet somehow, but in about four feet of cold creek water.  With nothing else to do, I just waded on out.  

The only good things were that I didn't lose my hold on the deer and that I took my rifle and climber across before I tried it with him.

Wasn't it fun to be ten feet tall and bullet proof back then??

wh


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 10, 2005)

See my post in "Deer stand falling" thread. Poorly built wooden ladder stand will kill you. Another thing I did once was try to shoot at a deer way too far around behind my back. When I pulled the trigger the only parts of my body in contact with my gun was my two hands and my eye and nose against the scope. The bridge of my nose was opened up wide and deep.


----------



## Woody (Oct 10, 2005)

My first buck.

Came down from the stand and ran a 4.2 forty to where I thought the deer had fell.

Went at least 100 yards past it and went into a panic cause I couldn't find it.

After looking for about 30 minutes I started back to the stand so I could climb back up for a "realignment"   and walked up on the deer.

After gutting the buck I looked for my rifle about 20 minutes and found I had leaned it against one of the trees but on the backside where it could not be seen because of all the honeysuckle hanging down.

Never saw my knife again after gutting the deer. 

Nah ---- It didn't tear me up.


----------



## arrow4u (Oct 10, 2005)

well i was hunting over in hall county.  it was late november in 2002, i was sitting on the ground on the edge of an old creekbed. i hadn't seen anything when i heard something splash in the creek about 75 yards away. i turned to my left hoping to see a whitetail deer, what i saw was not a deer ( well it didnt have four leggs anyway ).  i sat there as still as i could be until i couldnt take it anymore. when i said "hey" she didnt even jump she just stopped and looked at me. if i didnt know any better i would have thought she was Gene Simmions from KISS. she had mascara running down her face and was soaking wet from her stomach down (that was the splash i heard ). turnes out she was running from her druggie boyfriend, i think she was a little high herself. oh i forgot to mention she was bare footed. so picture that


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Oct 10, 2005)

*Where is my bow*

Once while bow hunting I had a nice doe come out and browse around me for a while.  When I decided to go and take I shot I noticed that it was standing beside my bow under the tree.  Forgot to pull it up.


----------



## kevincox (Oct 10, 2005)

The stupidest thing I have ever seen was while watching a guy at deer camp sight in his rifle. He was using the hood of his truck as a rest. He placed a jacket under his gun and thought that would provide enough height, but it wasn't. He shot a 30-06 round through the hood and fender of his CHEVY. That look on his face when he turned around was priceless!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 10, 2005)

I was headin` to a gobblin` bird one mornin`on openin` day several years ago. I was still about 200 yards from the bird when I got to the creek. Rather than set up there and work him, I figured I needed to be closer so I unleaded my gun and slung it across my back. Now I ain`t gonna admit how wide this creek was or how deep, but ya`ll take notes---when you go to jump a creek, you put everything into it. Or else. When I was about 1 1/2 steps from the creek at high velocity I musta had a little naggin` question about whether this was such a good idea or not. At any rate, when I launched and went airborne, my heart was not in this endeavor completely 100 per cent. But I was wet...100 per cent. And the ungrateful turkey never made another sound. 
I learned 3 valuable lessons that unforgetable mornin`.

1. Just cause you used to be able to jump a particular creek, don`t mean you still can at a later date in time.

2. Makin` a loud, very loud splash early in the mornin` can and will shut up a gobblin` turkey.

3. In the early spring, creek water is very COLD.


----------



## short stop (Oct 10, 2005)

i got another one for the  board  but  thought about not postin  out of my own stupiidty  , but yall got me beat by a mile . I shot a small 6pt buck  with a basket rack about a 150 away from my truck in a  grown over hay field at dark  1 eve  on the way out . Instead of walking over to were he was at ----Nooooo ,I just go get in the truck  and head over to were he fell  . Things look alot different  out of a truck window  in hay 3 ft tall  --I drove  over --after searching and searching with nothing --I found him under my truck --I had run over and parked right on top of him    when your 17  you dont always think  in the right MIND


----------



## SakoL61R (Oct 10, 2005)

#1 (still makes me sick!):
Muzzleloader elk season in Oregon, 1994.
I'm shooting my .54 Knight MK-85 inline with the "double safety".
Picture the "Hartford", a huge 6x6,  broadside at 40yds standing still.  He just made me and is seconds from bolting.

Picture me, heart thumpin' in my throat, bp about 300/200, steady up against a big tree.
Safety off, ready, aim, click.....  
Did I mention the "double safety"?


#2:

Was crouched down, quietly attaching my climber to a tree in the swamp when I hear a little splish-splash.   I look up and there's Mrs. 200+/- lb. hog 25 yds away, easing on up my way.   Rifle is against a tree 10 ft away, no worries, got my Ruger SR .44 mag at my side.  

Man she's looking good, no little ones or sign thereof, I can taste the BBQ already!

I slowly slip my gun out and up, pull the hammer back, she's about 10 yds now, getting closer.  Ok, I'll put a 240 XTP right behind her eye as she steps out past that water oak......

It was the loudest "CLICK" I've ever heard in my life!  She grunted, I pulled the trigger again (thinking misfire  )
click........  Off she ran....bullets in my pocket.
Sako


----------



## Headshot (Oct 10, 2005)

I didn't make it to the woods...............

I drove the 180 miles after work, unloaded the truck, organized my clothes, gun, etc.   Got to bed about 11:45 pm.  I set the clock for 5 ----- PM not AM.  Kinda messed up my morning hunt -- and the rest of the day.


----------



## Walkie Takie (Oct 11, 2005)

*what was I thinking ?????????/*

Tied a rope around me, in a chain -on stand , so I would'nt  fall out
 because I was so tired and about to go to sleep 
chain -on was home made and only 20 x24  base  , and about 20  feet up     later on ,I learned to climb down and sleep  (nap )  on the ground  and then get back in the stand  and still kill deer    
 no telling what walked by me  ??   (BIG FOOT)       
  w/t


----------



## OLE MOSSY HORNS (Oct 11, 2005)

Drove 95 miles to Butts county to hunt last year in bow season early one morning.  I made sure to grab my bow.  I'm not stupid or anything.  Just didn't make sure to grab my quiver full of arrows.  My buddy with me  let me borrow one of his to hunt with.  I'm up the stand with my one arrow which I happen to drop about 2 minutes before a couple of slickheads show up.  Didn't see another deer the rest of the season.


----------



## holadude (Oct 11, 2005)

*Got bored*

A few years ago, a buddy and me were hunting in Indiana, and it rained the whole time.  We were totally skunked.  On the last night, we were set up about 30 yards apart to possibly film each other if something came by.  We had "cabin fever"   from being in the treestand for so long without seeing a thing.  For some unknown reason(I think just to be weird)  , I pulled an orange hat out of my backpack and threw it on the ground between us.  He responded by pinwheeling my hat with a thunderhead tipped 2315.  So, I shot at his nock and fletching, but missed.  I went to shoot at it again, so he threw a hat down to draw my attention from his arrow, so I shot his hat.  Next thing you know, we were throwing stuff on the ground just to see who can throw the strangest thing down(competitiveness can make one goofy!)  .  Then when we were out of stuff to throw on the ground, we emptied out quivers into some of the items.  Needless to say, we didn't get a deer that night, but that was one funny memory.


----------



## Jorge (Oct 11, 2005)

A buddy of mine just called me who hunts in SC. He told me he hunted for 8 straight days since muzzleloader opener over there including sitting in the rain. He had purchased a new muzzleloader and on Sunday his dad wanted to try it out and they went to the range. With this new muzzleloader, he knew his powder stayed dry so he put a cap on it and pulled the trigger...nothing but the cap went off. Put another one on there...same thing. This time his dad noticed that smoke came out of the muzzle. After a quick check, he realized that he had been hunting for 8 days with an unloaded muzzleloader.    He's lucky the man did not step out on him.


----------



## ryanwhit (Oct 11, 2005)

What a great thread!!!

I don't really have anything that can compare with some of ya'lls.

Drove down to putnam to hunt one weekend...I just picked up my "rifle" which was already in a gun case.  When I got down there and took it out, it turns out, that rifle had morphed into a shotgun


----------



## holadude (Oct 11, 2005)

Now that's funny!  


			
				Jorge said:
			
		

> A buddy of mine just called me who hunts in SC. He told me he hunted for 8 straight days since muzzleloader opener over there including sitting in the rain. He had purchased a new muzzleloader and on Sunday his dad wanted to try it out and they went to the range. With this new muzzleloader, he knew his powder stayed dry so he put a cap on it and pulled the trigger...nothing but the cap went off. Put another one on there...same thing. This time his dad noticed that smoke came out of the muzzle. After a quick check, he realized that he had been hunting for 8 days with an unloaded muzzleloader.    He's lucky the man did not step out on him.


----------



## Harvester (Oct 11, 2005)

*Too much on my mind?*

Good thread, I guess that the other members are too yella to post this thread 

OK heres another one
No responses needed!!!!!!!
I was still hunting one morning at a past club and was headed back to the truck when natured called, I then decided to look at Ricks food plot. The next morn I awoke and couldnt find my rifle. I figure I might've left it in the truck, it wasnt there. I got this feeling that I was robbed but nothing else was taken. I went to the woods anyway. I got down early thinking I better do something and told another club member about it. I then realized I didnt remember putting it back in the vehicle. While backtracking my steps I found it by the tree where nature had took its course.


----------



## wolf3006 (Oct 11, 2005)

When I was 12 or 13 I step in a stump hole pull my foot out had a black snake on it.I started shooting at the snake without thinking of my foot At some point I stop running to look at my foot and leg to see if i had been bitten. No  just one small 22 hole in the sole of my boot.Now that just plain STUIPED.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Oct 11, 2005)

*One more for the "heres your sign" files.*

In 2002 I joined a new lease off of Pea Ridge Road in Heard County. One evening after the hunt I pulled my four wheeler up onto my trailer which had a drop gate. There were several of us discussing the hunt etc. The humidity was up and a heavy dew had all ready settled on everything. I had all ready strapped my front strap on the four wheeler and walked to the rear to tie that end down. I happened to be wearing some rubber soled duck boots at the time. I walked up the drop gate and bent over to run my strap through the suspension and the slick boots and the dew combined to make my feet slide and my hands were tied up with the strap. I came down with my nose and cheek onto the four wheeler rack which was close to me as I bent over. I wound up with a cut on my nose and a swollen eye. I must have been a sight as calls were made to check on me getting home. I pulled the ice from my cooler and held it on my swelling as I drove home. Everyone said I must have went hunting one too many times and the wife give me a black eye.


----------



## letsgohuntin (Oct 11, 2005)

Great stories guys!   

 Hopefully we are learning from others mistakes


----------



## bradpatt03 (Oct 11, 2005)

my dumbest moment had to have been when a buddy and i headed off to the property we hunted one day after work. we had just got our driver's licesnses and were excited to finally get to "hunt all by ourselves". i decided to be rebellious and grab my dad's "270" instead of my old 30-30. loaded up w/ some 270 ballistic tips. told my buddy since i'd never shot it i needed a practice shot or two. crouched down on the picnic table and put the crosshairs on the target. pulled the trigger and saw dust shoot up on the ground about 20 yards in front of me. i was like ....then my face started burnin real bad. as i turned to tell my buddy that the gun wasn't sighted in for crap i saw his jaw drop. my face then started burnin REAL bad. i put my hand up to it and it was covered in blood. yeah turns out that gun was a 280 and 270 bullets don't do so well in a 280. turns out when the hammer hit the primer it just disenigrated and blew peices of metal all into my face. i could later feel the hot metal in my face but couldn't get it out, not to mention every time i tried to wipe the blood it just grinded the metal peices even more. needless to say i got busted takin dad's gun when i had to call him to try to figure out how to get the shell out and i was in no mood for hunting. lesson learned...

another story...
not on me though...dad loves to hunt, but gets bored quick. he's been known to carry a magazine or little set of headphones with him when he hunts. he got caught up in an issue of Buckmaster's "Rack" magazine on a story about a big ol buck. when he lowered the magazine to turn the page, he realized he had a buck of his own standin about 75 yards away and it had already crossed completely by every opening he had picked out. by the time he got his gun raised and on the buck it was too late...he was pretty bummed about that one but it made for a funny story


----------



## Kdog (Oct 11, 2005)

Dang Brad, don't believe I would have told that one.      

Kdog


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 11, 2005)

I was about 18 years old or so and hunting on some, then public, land owned by the Cherokee County Water and Sewerage Authority...

Anyhow, I had made it there well before daylight and it was COLD that morning.  I parked in front of the church and waited on daylight.  I loved to hunt a spot behind the church near an old baptizing pool.

Anyhow, I snuggled into the car and turned the heat up, radio on low, and waited for sunlight.

I woke up around 8:30am, cars all around me, sun well up into the sky, and I was no where near that creek bottom, or that funnel area...  

But, I was warm..........and it was light outside..............


----------



## bradpatt03 (Oct 12, 2005)

> Dang Brad, don't believe I would have told that one



live and learn...oh well, i was young and dumb......


too bad it was only 3 years ago


----------



## huntfish (Oct 12, 2005)

*Fire is a Dangerous Thing*

I almost forgot about this one.  Didn't happen in the woods but did happen at camp on the eve of opening day.  We used a 55 gallon drum (standing up) for a fire pit.  We cut some small holes in the base of the drum and then cut out a section near the top leaving both ends of the drum closed.  We would place wood into the large opening and pour lighter fluid and light from the bottom through the holes.  That way, we could use the top to cook on.  Get the picture?

Well, no one had any lighter fluid so I used some coleman fuel.  After pouring some fuel on the wood, I reached down to light it.  Just as I was about to pull the trigger, I realized I was looking right at the large opening.  When the lighter went off, the fuel ignited and flashed straight out the larger opening.  Burned all my eye brows and singed about half my hair.  Bad thing was I couldn't get the burned hairs flushed out of my eyes which resulted in a visit to the doctor on Sat morning and me missing opening weekend.


----------



## coon dawg (Oct 12, 2005)

*..............*

crossed a barb wire fence with the crotch torn out of a pair of jeans........it wasn't pretty.......


----------



## huntfish (Oct 12, 2005)

coon dawg said:
			
		

> crossed a barb wire fence with the crotch torn out of a pair of jeans........it wasn't pretty.......


That story makes me squeeze my legs together.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Oct 12, 2005)

sat  in  my  stand  all  day  with  my  gun unloaded  an  the  bullets  in  the  truck. an  guess  who  showed  up  right  before  dark ???


----------



## BowArrow (Oct 12, 2005)

After a long walk on a Blackbeard bowhunt, I finally made it back to camp with my feet killing me. After six hours in my rubber boots, I realized I had put the boots on the wrong foot.

I went to our lease on a very foggy morning. I pulled up to the gate but could not get the key to open the lock. Finally another unknown hunter appeared and advised  me I was trying to get into the adjoining hunt club lease. Very embarassing but it was foggy.

Sat in my stand for over an hour when a doe feed within ten yards. I drew back but could not see my sight. A large leaf was wedge in my sight covering up my pin. The doe bolted when I had to let down and remove the leaf.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 12, 2005)

kudzumotorsports said:
			
		

> locked my keys in my truck , with my rifle.duh?!


I once locked my truck door with my THUMB in the door  That stung just a little bit.


----------



## Ol' Buckmaster (Oct 12, 2005)

arrow4u said:
			
		

> well i was hunting over in hall county.  it was late november in 2002, i was sitting on the ground on the edge of an old creekbed. i hadn't seen anything when i heard something splash in the creek about 75 yards away. i turned to my left hoping to see a whitetail deer, what i saw was not a deer ( well it didnt have four leggs anyway ).  i sat there as still as i could be until i couldnt take it anymore. when i said "hey" she didnt even jump she just stopped and looked at me. if i didnt know any better i would have thought she was Gene Simmions from KISS. she had mascara running down her face and was soaking wet from her stomach down (that was the splash i heard ). turnes out she was running from her druggie boyfriend, i think she was a little high herself. oh i forgot to mention she was bare footed. so picture that



That my friend is what I call a sure thing. Please PM me with details.


----------



## fasn8nmom (Oct 12, 2005)

Last year opening week-end I had the pleasure of hunting with my 8 year old. Now we had no problem getting in the gate being that we followed my sister in but about 10:00 the little one got restless and I decided we would call it a morning. We hiked back to my truck and drove on up to the gate only to discover I had forgotten my gate key in the camper and couldn't get out. About 11:30 one of the other members drives up to the gate and asked did I have car problems since I was just sitting there. I told him what had happened. When I got back to camp I discovered the gate key was on my keyring the whole time.  

Opening week-end of muzzle loader season last year I had just gotten my new Thompson Center Encore. Practiced and Practiced with it since I was very unfamiliar with muzzle loaders. Got real comfortable with loading and firing the gun and went hunting. I was on the stand when a couple of does came out- followed by a little basket 6 pointer. OK now's my chance----- I steady, aim, and pull the wrong trigger and break my rifle open when it then BANGS VERY LOUD on the rail of my stand.   We all know all I saw was


----------



## Gator1679 (Oct 12, 2005)

Used to chew Levi in the stand. Was about 18 and hunting a lock on in Blairsville, about 25 degrees out. Was continuing to spit on floor of stand all morning. When time to climb down came stood up on the ice skating rink I created and made the 18 feet down a lot quicker than anticipated. Rifle and all.


----------



## holadude (Oct 13, 2005)

I once borrowed my friend's pick-up truck to hunt and locked the keys in it and also left the lights on.  I didn't realize it until I came out of the woods 4 hours later and it was dead.  Luckily he had a hidden spare, but the battery was dead anyway.
That same guy took his girlfriend hunting once and she had a doe walk by at close range.  She proceded to pull the trigger and work the bolt continuously until the gun was empty.  She never took the safety off so not a shot was fired!  She turned to him in a panic and asked if she hit the deer or not!  Buck fever RULES!


----------



## RThomas (Oct 13, 2005)

> That same guy took his girlfriend hunting once and she had a doe walk by at close range. She proceded to pull the trigger and work the bolt continuously until the gun was empty. She never took the safety off so not a shot was fired! She turned to him in a panic and asked if she hit the deer or not! Buck fever RULES!


And sometimes, DOE fever.


----------



## Alan in GA (Oct 13, 2005)

*now I remember,,,hunt trip to Paulding Co...in 1968*

me and two best friends in high school [McEachern-Powder Springs]decided to pack up and CAMP OUT back in the Paulding Co. woods,, a few miles north of Dallas on Hwy 61 on a dirt/gravel road,,then a mile or so down a "fire lane" road [can any of you see where this is going??--it was "dry" when we went 'down' that nice dirt road.
Set up camp Friday,,had a great time building a fire ring,,eating,,getting shotguns and slug ammo ready for the next morning,,telling stories late into the night,,WHEN,,,we started hearing rain drops on the tent roof. We decided we had trenched around the tent well enough and should stay dry which we did. Hunted Saturday morning, and two of us walking both saw a deer at the same time. Deer heard my buddy Larry saying loudly --"HEY,,it's a DEER"! [we were not at all experienced].
All was well until we tried to get back out of the now UPHILL firelane. Took ALL DAY SUNDAY UNTIL ABOUT 10:00 PM TO FINALLY GET THE 1958 FORD FAIRLANE  back up the mile long MUDDY road.
1]picked up a good rule of knowlege,,,do NOT drive a two wheel drive [dad's work car] 'down' ANY muddy road!!

I KNOW this has to remind many of you about getting stuck back when ALL the deer woods roads were gumbo! [and before we all had 4WD trucks!!!!]

Alan in GA


----------



## fussyray (Oct 13, 2005)

Well, I have tell this on my better half. I did not see this she told me the story.  We camped in a tent well one morning it was cold and the wife did not want to go hunting.  She had to go to the woods to do the #2 thing and she took my Ruger .44 mag  (7 1/2).  As she doing her thing a doe walked out about 20 yards away. Upwind of course.  Well it was doe days so she says I will get a deer and not even leave camp.  She got the doe and she said she did not know the .44 kick that bad. You can guess the rest I roll when I think about this.


----------



## bleat (Nov 7, 2005)

*Police*

Hunting a farm in Pa for archery.  We had permission, but our normal pull-off had a tractor in it so we used one up the road.  Unknow to us, not on farmer's property.  So I get set up about 1/4 mile in, deer starting to move, hear all this commotion, horns blowing, loud speaker.  I was too far away to make out what was being said. So being smart I just set.  About 2o minutes later I see 2 cops coming up behind me.  My natural impulse was to keep still and they walked within 15 feet of me.  I could hear them talking. Never heard anything to make me talk up, so at dark I left.  Got to the truck no one around, no notes, so figured I was in the clear.  I get home cops call, they ran my plates.  I got the landowner, who actually owned 1.5 acres, where my car was to drop charges.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Nov 7, 2005)

Carried a 75 lb buck out 5 miles, and made my frieds carry my back pack, cause we thought we had to check-in the whole deer...


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 7, 2005)

*At least you HAD your tent*



			
				Crosshair said:
			
		

> Drove 4 hrs to my campsite and forgot the tentpoles.



I drove 3 hours to camp and forgot the tent.


----------



## fatboy84 (Nov 7, 2005)

Friday night I walked in and sat on a logging road.  

Before leaving my truck, I couldn't remember if I had loaded a shell into the chamber, so I dropped my clip and checked....Yep, Only two in the clip so I must have loaded the gun.

Sit until dark and walk back out.

Go to unload the gun.  pull the bolt back and no shell in the chamber.

Good thing nothing came out, although I did jump one onthe way in and had one bust me from some thick pines.


----------



## Woodsong (Nov 7, 2005)

y'all won't believe this but i have actually gone out in the woods with a gun and yes, sometimes i had expected/hoped to shoot a deer!!!


----------



## MSU bowhunter (Nov 7, 2005)

I have also forgotten my shells at the house...luckly it was only 20 min. away!


----------



## one more step (Nov 7, 2005)

I was hunting in south Ga.I left my stand out over the week and squirrels chewed through the cord from my top to my bottom of the stand.While 30 ft. up Itried to put on my rain suit ,took my feet off the bottom and there she went.4 hours later my buddies came yelling for me,I did not want to answer.Come to find out they sat and ate before coming to look for me!Nice guys.  P.S. Did not even see a deer


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 7, 2005)

Took a sleep induced tumble out of stand.  Earlier had stood up to ajust the seat and plain forgot to re-attach the safety harness.

Now a buddy of mine.....  

Straps his ladder stand to a senior citizen pine tree which I advised against but he was set on it since it afforded the best view of a cutover he was hunting.  The next morning while still dark, I hear a loud crash and him cussing up a storm.  He had gotten in the stand and the tree fell, taking him and the stand with it.  I asked why he didn't just try to jump clear and he said he would have but with the safety harness attached, he couldn't get too far.


----------



## huntfish (Nov 7, 2005)

one more step & 243Savage,
Luck and the Lord may be the only way there wasn't a worse issue at hand.


----------



## one more step (Nov 7, 2005)

AMEN to that brother!!


----------



## kevincox (Nov 7, 2005)

That would be this year, sawing through a branch and cutting the tendon in my thumb.


----------



## Adirondacker (Nov 7, 2005)

*started to respond to this thread several times...*

... finally decided I'd just enjoy reading everyone else's reponses because it is just too hard for the king of the land of total stupidity to narrow it down to one reponse.


----------



## Dawg In the Swamp (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## GA_Longhorn (Nov 8, 2005)

*This is too good to pass up....*

I've been sitting here reading and laughing and wondering how we can do some of these things and often live to tell about them. I've also been holding off on my story, to sort of test the waters first. What I did was probably not so much stupid as it was just plain funny.

I was hunting Corps of Engineer property in Texas with a couple of Buds one year. We all departed camp for our respective trees and awaited our deer to present themselves. You know how sometimes in the morning, your body seems to "talk" to you ? ? ?   


Well.....I was sitting in my climber, about 15ft off the ground and saw a respectable buck following a doe. As the two deer passed under my stand, I leaned over the gun rail to get a better look. What do you think happened?

Poooooooot ! ! !    

That darned buck snorted...or at least it sounded like he did. Both deer looked up at me as if to ask, "...is that the best you can do?" Since it was, they both bolted and I never saw another deer. I was laughing so hard, I probaly scared all the rest away. When we got back to camp, we all got to laugh at me again. I laugh everytime I think about the look on those deer when they discovered this huy who wanted to shoot them was now trying to dump on them....


----------



## rocket rob (Nov 8, 2005)

went to sign in at a wma hunt and never bought a wma stamp.


----------



## cpaboy (Nov 8, 2005)

I think I have forgotten bullets and guns on multiple occasions, but luckily I only live minutes away from where I hunt.

I did roll out of bed "early" one morning for a November hunt.  I dressed in my camo, got my gun and ammo (yeah, didn't forget), got in my vehicle and drove most of the way to the hunting club.  All the while, I was thinking man there sure are a lot of people up this early in the morning.  I finally come to my senses and looked at a watch.  Guess what time.  Around midnight.   I drive back home, get in back in bed and sleep til morning.  My wife never knew I was gone.


----------



## discounthunter (Nov 8, 2005)

it actually happened to a friend of mine this spring at yucchi.basically combine bad mexican food,1-4 mile walk back in the woods,exposive diarhia,no tp ,darn overalls ect.needless to say there was one area there we didnt go near all weekend.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Nov 9, 2005)

sat  in  my  deer  stand all  day  with  my  bullets  in  the  truck.


----------



## nchunter (Nov 9, 2005)

...missed


----------



## jlarkin (Nov 9, 2005)

Um, not sure how much of this I can get away with posting... Took my wife with me to hang a climber at my new lease.  I was new to hunting and the outdoors and didn't recognize that the vine on the tree I was climbing was poison ivy.  I spent about 40 mins. tearing down a huge vine of this stuff as I climb the tree. I had it all over my hands, arms, and face.  When I got down, me and the misses decide to get a little frisky.     Might have been the worst two weeks of my life.


----------



## fatboy84 (Nov 9, 2005)

jlarkin said:
			
		

> Um, not sure how much of this I can get away with posting... Took my wife with me to hang a climber at my new lease.  I was new to hunting and the outdoors and didn't recognize that the vine on the tree I was climbing was poison ivy.  I spent about 40 mins. tearing down a huge vine of this stuff as I climb the tree. I had it all over my hands, arms, and face.  When I got down, me and the misses decide to get a little frisky.     Might have been the worst two weeks of my life.



We have a winner.....   

I feel your pain....I am extermely allergic to the stuff.


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 9, 2005)

jlarkin said:
			
		

> Um, not sure how much of this I can get away with posting... Took my wife with me to hang a climber at my new lease.  I was new to hunting and the outdoors and didn't recognize that the vine on the tree I was climbing was poison ivy.  I spent about 40 mins. tearing down a huge vine of this stuff as I climb the tree. I had it all over my hands, arms, and face.  When I got down, me and the misses decide to get a little frisky.     Might have been the worst two weeks of my life.




That gets my vote for the winner as well!


----------



## MonsterBuckBoy (Nov 9, 2005)

I got a good one for you guys. My uncle decided to reactivate his scent blocker suit by putting it into the dryer. Forgot to empty all of his pockets and left a brand new bottle of doe pee. Wow, how everything smelled. you could smell doe pee all around the cabin. He does not have to worry about smelling like a human or setting out any scent bombs when he goes hunting.


----------



## Bnathanb1982 (Nov 11, 2005)

*Gun Falling*

A couple years ago about 3 days before opening day I had bought a brand new winchester .300 mag with a Simmons 2.5x12x50.  Got it sighted in and everything and went to the woods opening morning with my new gun.  Climbed up in my climber, pulled my gun up and took the string off the gun, Laid it across my stand and stood up to fix my seat and knocked the gun out of the tree.   All of this happened within the first 5 min of being in my stand.  Climbed down and found the scope mounts broke off and the scope is broke.  Needless to say, that was the last hunt I had that weekend.


----------



## acurasquirrel (Nov 11, 2005)

Last Wednesday my friend and I get up super early to go hunt Dawson Forest.  Show up at the check station and nobody is there.  Hmmm maybe they dont open to later, doesnt make sense but whatever.  So we go set out stands up and come back, still no one there.  Look on the bulletin board....hunt doesnt start til Thursday.  At least we got to scout another day.


----------



## Dub (Nov 11, 2005)

Woody's Janitor said:
			
		

> I wore a pair of white hi-top tennis shoes while bow hunting. Seems I forgot to put on my hunting boots.



Forgot......methinks that you were just trying to "BE LIKE MIKE"......after all you were elevated up to the "above the rim" level and all. 



Seriously, though, I don't wear my safety harness every time....bonehead move, I know!


----------



## quailchaser (Nov 11, 2005)

A couple years ago I was at the club looking for some quail. I got back to the SUV, loaded up the dogs and drove off. After driving for about ten miles, making several turns and stops, I was sitting at a stop sign waiting my turn. I just happened to look in my side mirror and saw something sitting on my roof. Yep, there on the roof of my SUV was my brand new shotgun.   When I had loaded up the dogs I had placed the shotgun on the roof of the SUV and forgot about it. To this day I can't figure out how it stayed on the roof. What's worse is that when I left the club property I had to get out, open the gate, drive through, get back out and lock the gate. All this time I had to walk right past the shotgun and never saw it.   
I guess I was having a bad case of HUA.


----------



## LJay (Nov 11, 2005)

I drove all the way to property, got out picked up my rifle and discovered I had no ammo. Went back home and back to bed.


----------



## discounthunter (Nov 11, 2005)

got out to my climber and realized i dont have the key.just wasnt the same sitting in a clumber two feet off the ground


----------



## letsgohuntin (Nov 12, 2005)

discounthunter said:
			
		

> got out to my climber and realized i dont have the key.just wasnt the same sitting in a clumber two feet off the ground


 

I had that same expierience a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## fishoholic (Nov 13, 2005)

I was new to Texas and went hunting with a native out there. He told me to go up to the tank and pointed off in a direction. I walked up the hill where he had pointed and couldn't find a tank, just a small pond up there. I continued on and on and on because I wanted to see what kind of tank it was being an ex infantry guy. Needless to say, Texans don't call a pond a pond but rather a tank. Met back up with him that evening and told him I never found a tank. At least he got a good laugh out of it. Stupid Texans.


----------



## letsgohuntin (Nov 13, 2005)

fishoholic said:
			
		

> I was new to Texas and went hunting with a native out there. He told me to go up to the tank and pointed off in a direction. I walked up the hill where he had pointed and couldn't find a tank, just a small pond up there. I continued on and on and on because I wanted to see what kind of tank it was being an ex infantry guy. Needless to say, Texans don't call a pond a pond but rather a tank. Met back up with him that evening and told him I never found a tank. At least he got a good laugh out of it. Stupid Texans.


----------



## huntfish (Nov 14, 2005)

fishoholic said:
			
		

> I was new to Texas and went hunting with a native out there. He told me to go up to the tank and pointed off in a direction. I walked up the hill where he had pointed and couldn't find a tank, just a small pond up there. I continued on and on and on because I wanted to see what kind of tank it was being an ex infantry guy. Needless to say, Texans don't call a pond a pond but rather a tank. Met back up with him that evening and told him I never found a tank. At least he got a good laugh out of it. Stupid Texans.


Stupid?  Now them fightin words.  Meet at the tank on the west section.


----------



## bleat (Nov 22, 2005)

My first year deer hunting by myself, no father around.  Get to the stand in the dark and get a little grumbling in the stomach, I think a combination of nerves and a greasy breakfast.  I set as long as I can, about an 1/2 hour after daylight I move down the hill about 50 yards and do my business.  Dig a hole with my heel and cover things up with leaves and head back to the stand.  An hour later a buck comes flying by at about 50 yards, I roll him with my first shot and have to put a second one in him as he tried to get back up.  To my surprise I rolled him through my morning business, from shoulder to rump.  As an additional kick in the teeth my first shot went thru the guts.  Messy morning.


----------



## EON (Nov 22, 2005)

One afternoon I showed one of the guys at camp my Thompson Continder, of course I unloaded it.  Next day I heard hogs grunting and working near by in an extremly thick area.  After crawling through on my hands and knees I was with 20 yards.  Eased the hammer back, took careful aim and ....CLICK.


----------



## DanTroop2000 (Nov 22, 2005)

Were I grew up in west virginia there was no deers in the county that I lived in.My senior year in high school best friend father asked me if I like to deer hunting that fall .My friend family went to the eastern panhandle of west virginia.So got a model 742 in 308 and shoot it a couple time could hit good at 100yard. Well the day came we drove about 150miles to the place we was gone to hunt.When we left home it was cool when got there it was cold.We set up camp got ready for next day. Got up dress put my glove on went with my friend dad he wanted to hunt with me that day to teach me what if and how to.We walk a loging road a long way drop over in the woods to creek bed he put me between two big white oaks told me stand right there and not move that I would see a deer. Will I loaded my big old deer gun and I sat right there it fell like I been there all day but check the watch it olny been a little over hour .About that time I hear something come it was doe and right behind was Buck and it was a Buck it was as big as any deer pic I have seen.It came up and look right at me not more then 20yards away. I pull trigger nothing happy check the saftey it was off. This deer was still stand there, I pull back the bolt for a new shell guess what I did not put bolt tight on the first shell when I pull  second time shell come up behind shell allready in barrel.Deer took off back up the creek .The man that put me between the oak trees was about 300yards away watch me he could have shot the buck but when i did not shoot he thought they were does.That was the sad part to this tale. The funny part to this is another one of are    hunting party had just pulled is coverall down to take care of mother natural he set is rife about two  steps away was have a good one. The 2 deers about ran him over he was still doing his thing and he rise up reach for is rife and got mother natural all over him  and coverall


----------



## Spotlite (Nov 22, 2005)

Put a deer on the back of my 4 wheeler and tried to climb a bank out of the creek. Flipped  over backward and went completely under water gun, 4 wheeler, deer and me. I had to drive home in my underwear to keep from freezing. Lucky I did not get stopped.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 22, 2005)

I've done a few stupid things.I was hunting dawson forest a few years ago.It was pouring rain that morning.I climbed the tree and was trying to keep my scope dry.Bout 9am here comes this monster buck.I count 4 sticking up so I knew he was legal.I stopped him about 30 yards.Put the crosshairs on him and pulled the trigger.All I heard was SNAPPPPP!!In the process of trying to keep the scope dry.I forgot to load my gun.You can bet that will never happen again.


----------



## Swampdemon (Nov 22, 2005)

Showed up in Arkansas at Bayou Meto to hunt with a buddy of mine and in the boat was a dog box with a black lab inside. Well rather then ask why the dog was in a crate first, I stuck my finger through the side to scratch him on the ear and the dog nearly took my fingers off! Nice way to start my day to say the least. I lost some meat and blood but made a full recovery.


----------



## Mangler (Nov 23, 2005)

*Couple of Stupids*

Got a few for you fellers:
Took a friend of mine down to my club opening day of Dove Season for a shoot. Plan was to meet up with 2 other friends/members at the club and then head out to hunt. When we arrived the other 2 members were already down there but only 1 of them was at the truck. The other one was relieving himself of the Hardee's Steak egg and cheese biscuit that he had eaten earlier. Since it was an hour ride down, I decided to let my 2 "Black" labs out to "stretch" their legs and familiarize themselves with the new "smells". Well, after the "relieving" feller was done with his duties we all stood around for a few minutes to shoot the bull. All of a sudden both of the "Black" labs came out from the woods and to our surprise one of them turned "chocolate" and stuunkk! It was horible. That feller must of crapped 5 lbs! Needless to say I had to take him down to the creek and play "fetch the stick in the water" with him for about 30 minutes before he was black again. Bad dog, Bad dog.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Nov 23, 2005)

I was about 9 and was rabbit hunting with daddy and the beagles jumped one and I followed it and I followed it and finall sot it but it was so close to daddy he said he could feel the wind off it. I got my butt busted and he did the shooting the rest of the day.


----------



## Mangler (Nov 23, 2005)

*One more*

A few weeks after totalling my F150 when some lady decided to come across the median at me head on in mid November a couple of years ago, cabin fever got the best of me and I decided to go hunting. While sporting a full leg cast and 2 ruptured discs...I decided that I could waddle down to a well built, roomy and comfy ladder stand. 30 minutes or so after climbing up and getting settled in my leg and back were KILLIN me so I decided to take 2 percocets with a swig of Mt.Dew. After the pain medication kicked in..it was on! I was reeelaaaxed and enjoying it. I was OK until I decided to stand up once it got dark to climb down. Things started spinning big time. Stupid..Stupid. Luckily I made it back to the truck OK. After that I decided that I would call it quits for the season and sit at home with the kids and watch the Teletubbies and the Wiggles.....on Percocet!


----------



## fatboy84 (Nov 23, 2005)

Mangler said:
			
		

> sit at home with the kids and watch the Teletubbies and the Wiggles.....on Percocet!



The only way to watch those shows without pain.


----------



## Mangler (Nov 23, 2005)

*OK, last one*

A couple of us normally camp out the 2nd weekend of gun season. AFTER the hunt we will drink a few cold ones while we prepare our normal dinner which consists of steaks, homemade french fries and baked beans. After rummaging though the campers for a can of family sized baked beans we came up with only 1. Since the expiration date was...2 years ago, we decided to "trash" it. After eating the Steak and Fries (no beans) we all decided to sit around the burn barrell before going to bed to shoot the bull. Now normally only one or two of us are actually sitting around the barrell but at this exact moment it was pretty darn cold...so all 5 of us were. It couldn't have happened at a better time...the Einstien in the group that decided to "trash" the old can of beans, actually threw it into the burn barrell. That can EXPLODED..covering all of us..the campers...coolers...trucks. It was a hoot!


----------

